# Too excited for words!



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay, so this is a repost of a picture - but I can't help it!
I am so happy about picking up this precious girl very soon!
Thanks so much Kimberly (LizardGirl) for taking her and keeping her safe until I'm able to pick her up!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Aww shes cute!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh congratulations! I was just reading the post from LG's thread, and no your picking her up... You will make a great Hedgie Mom


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I so love a happy ending!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwww so sweet!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

How wonderful for you! She is such a cutie! The spot on her nose is too sweet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats again!  I'll get lots of pictures for you in the meantime.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

LarryT said:


> I so love a happy ending!


Seconded! I just read the thread LG made and now I see this one! So happy for both you and Sweetie.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > I so love a happy ending!
> ...


I'm so happy too! Waiting the five months on my breeder list for the next litter (that still didn't gaurentee one for me) seemed like so long! Now I'll get her very soon. She's too adorable. You'll get bombarded with pictures of her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

That's great!! What an awesome Christmas present for you and her!  Enjoy and can't wait for more photos!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Colleen Regan said:


> That's great!! What an awesome Christmas present for you and her!  Enjoy and can't wait for more photos!


Thanks!  I'll be sure to post a ton


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wanted to share another picture for you Jackie! The days are crawling by until she goes home to you!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> Just wanted to share another picture for you Jackie! The days are crawling by until she goes home to you!


Oh my gosh, she is so cute! 4 days


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

So sweet!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's Sweetie's last day with me, she's going home this afternoon!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> It's Sweetie's last day with me, she's going home this afternoon!


She is so cute!
See you in two hours


----------

